# Immodest l/s from Mattene Collection



## anmackey85 (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anyone tried this color. I just got through back 2 mac and I like but was wondering how everyone else felt about it?


----------



## MACMuse (Mar 17, 2008)

it is bold but i really like it! pair with magenta liner and maybe palatial lustreglass or nico lipglass in the center of the lip. so pretty!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 13, 2008)

I got this as a B2M too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was really unsure about the crazy, boldness of it but I got it anyways because I was drawn to it at the same time lolz... I wore it out out yesterday for the first time and it was incredible! I applied it lightly then did a quick blot with a tissue so that it was more like a stain rather than a thick coating of colour but it was still very bold and eye catching. I am in love with this colour and the Mattene lipsticks in general. I went to the MAC pro store today and got 2 more via B2M >_<


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_ I am in love with this colour and the Mattene lipsticks in general.  >_<_

 
Ditto!  I love it too... its great on its own or under a nudey lipstick for when u want a hint of pink!


----------

